# WTB Basset puppy



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Christmas is just around the corner and my wife is looking for a second basset hound. We bought one last year from a member on here and she is just the most wonderful dog you could want. Preferrably a female is what we are looking for, but would consider a male also. PM or just respond to this thread, as I'm sure my wife will be checking it every 10 minutes or so now that I've posted this! Thanks, Rich.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

I would PM Jumpshootin'. He runs bassets and probably knows of some reputable breeders.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Rich

Glad you like the pup you bought. There is a good chance we will be having a litter the first week of January if you are interested. I screwed up and let them out together when Molly was in heat, she was suppose to be getting fixed the 26th of this month and the wife's not happy LOL. Not sure if the vet can give the dog a test to see for sure but we should know by Christmas if she is bred just by the size of her belly.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Wow, a little sister or brother! Mama would be very happy with that. PM sent.


----------



## maverickbassets (Apr 4, 2007)

You could also check www.bassetnet.com


----------

